# ignition interlock device



## spaninterp

Field and topic:
Hola

Término en inglés: "ignition interlock device"

Suelo usar "dispositivo para impedir el arranque [del motor].  Pero me pregunto si hay un término más común que suene menos literal y/o formal.

Gracias,

Richard
---------------------

Sample sentence:
"As a further condition of probation pursuant to your DUI [driving under the influence) conviction, you are ordered to install an ignition interlock device on any vehicle you own or are otherwise authorized to operate."


----------



## joegreasfire

Hey, I run into this term all the time in DUI court. Most of my colleagues and I just say, "aparato de arranque." I know this interpretation is not exact, but it conveys the meaning to our clients more effectively than a more complicated and exact interpretation would. In court while interpreting for a defendant I would definately use "aparato de arranque" but if I was translating a law enforcement manual or interpreting for an expert witness on the stand, I would try for a more complete translation. Hope this helps.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,
¿Que les parece "mecanismo de bloqueo de encendido / arranque"?


----------



## fsabroso

Ahora que sé que es este aparato, no lo sabía cuando escribí el post previo.


> "*Ignition interlock device*"
> An interlock is a breath analysis device that is      installed in a motor vehicle.  The interlock device prevents an      alcohol-impaired person from starting the motor vehicle.  Retests are      randomly required during operation of the vehicle. The interlock system      records dates, times, test results, engine runs and engine offs.  This data      is provided to designated authorities and used to determine compliance with      the interlock program..."mas..."


Y si,yo diría ""mecanismo de bloqueo de encendido / arranque"


----------



## Dulcesitos

According to the ignition interlock brochure itself (which is in english and spanish) they refer to the ignition interlock device as "Enclave de/ para la ignición".


----------



## voltape

Dulcesitos, más de dos años después... Han puesto "enclave" porque eso es lo que dice el diccionario (al menos el Robb Técnico), pero no me satisface del todo.  Más me satisface bloqueo.


----------



## condesa

¿Qué les parece, _aparato para_ _bloquear el arranque?_


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Aquí es España diríamos *dispositivo/sistema de bloqueo de arranque;* a veces también se usa la palabra *enclavamiento* en lugar de bloqueo.


----------



## Aquical

Yo uso simplemente "bloqueo de ignición".


----------



## LeoLeo9

Yo siempre he usado bloqueo del arranque, pero también he oído enclave o enclavamiento. y no sé si es exactamente lo mismo el "antiarranque" que suele usarse en publicidad de coches.


----------



## Spanishologist

La palabra enclavamiento no existe. Enclave es un territorio encerrado. La palabra interloc, que también he oído por allí tampoco existe. "Dispositivo de bloqueo de ignición" me parece que sí la hace.


----------



## k2bdx

There are many ways to interpret this term, since it is a fairly recent invention. Years ago I came up with "aparato alcolimetro en la ignicion" on the fly, and it's very well understood in California. More correct is "dispositivo de traba del encendido", or "dispositivo de traba".
The device doesn't only work on the starter motor (motor de arranque) - once the car is started, the driver has to blow into the mouthpiece every 15 minutes or so, and the car will be shut off if he's taken a drink after starting his vehicle.
The technology is evolving, so I would imagine that the term in Spanish will as well. (What will it be called on an electric car, which has no "ignition"?


----------



## Pablo75

Algunas denominaciones en castellano:

Dispositivo de bloqueo de arranque - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Dispositivo de bloqueo por detección de alcohol
Sistema de bloqueo de arranque
Sistema de Detección de Alcohol en Conductores para su Seguridad (DADSS, por sus siglas en inglés)


----------



## melasa

“Tranca alcolimetra”
To me, this condenses the meaning most accurately, because that apparatus is actually a breathalyzer...”dispositivo” doesn’t capture the meaning of the device...
And tranca captures the devices ability to “block”
It seems like the term is very open ended to interpretations...
I could add on to this phrase...so it’s never ending
That’s what people do... it seems...they just make up what personally seems the best.
OR, how about this, using part of an example from this thread:
“Alcoholímetro de bloqueo de arranque”
As you see...it’s a never ending process of inventing new phrases to pick and choose from that capture the meaning the best.


----------



## melasa

I picked and choosed from all the options making my own way to translate this.
I try to capture all of the meaning, so I added alcolímetro to the term.
“Máquina alcoholímetro  de bloqueo de arranque.”
Please let me know if alcoholímetro can remain masculine in this formation


----------

